# 45gallon hex tank journal "Reaching for the Sun"



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I wasn't too thrilled with my scape, so tonight I rescaped.

here is what it looked like before









I got artistic two weeks and drew up some plans









Last weekend, I picked up some manzanita from www.manzanita.com and some slate (bedford canyon formation, oldest rock in Orange County)

First thing I did tonight was FINALLY add a background. I chose black to hide my filter inlet and outlet best. Then, I removed the fish and started the real fun 
Here are the results:








after getting the hardscape in (sorry for the flash)









ops, the stem doesn't quit fit, but it's okay, i'm getting a hanging MH next week. For now, there are sponges underneath the legs, and the manzanita is no longer touching









put on the riccia before I filled her up (tied down by fishnet)

here's what it looks like now:

















plant list:
red tiger lotus
rotala inca (or something similar)
green camboma
crypt wyndtti
crypt undulata (I think)
crypt retrospiralis
microsword
riccia

I have some pennywort and glosso coming soon. The rotala got trimmed drastically, and is looking pretty pathetic right now, but it'll be back in no time.

Updates will continue regularly. Any thoughts, critiques, and critism is welcomed.


----------



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

Looking good mate should be intresting to see it as it fills out


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The scape is coming along nicely. Keep us updated.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, what a rehaul! It's goona look even better once the microsword grows around the rocks. Once that happens you'll probably lose sight of the rocks.

Those manzanita branches look awesome. Again, once those plants fill in around them, it's gonna look sweet! Right now it kinda looks like there's too many branches. Looking forward to updates.

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Great job, Lauren! You definitely didn't hold back out in Anza-Borrego!


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

thanks for the comments so far. 

There are going to be some plant changes/additions soon. I'm getting some glosso and some pennywort this week. I don't know if I'm going to keep the camboma and rotala, so opinions on that would be nice. I want to stick with stems in that placement, maybe something with a bit of red. But i'm also thinking getting some wisteria. 

I am considering some juncus repens for around the where the tiger lotus is, but I'm afraid it might take over.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks alot better and when all in all fills in it will be awesome. I can't say I have seen anyone do much with a hex, I like that your doing something different! I can't wait to see the updates.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey! what a coinisidence! I'm rescaping my tank soon too! Is that driftwood all in one piece?


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

jeff63851 said:


> Hey! what a coinisidence! I'm rescaping my tank soon too! Is that driftwood all in one piece?


The drift wood is actually six seperate pieces that I carefully balanced. They are supported by gravel and driftwood, and so far none have moved. I sometimes wiggle them when I'm trimming, but that's it.

I did some more planting this week, and a 223w MH system as well as an azoo regulator are on trucks right now going to my house. Update on Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

update: last week I planted some glosso and some pennywort. I also hooked up my pressurized Co2. I'm getting a better difuser next week. I have the 233w metal halite system in the box, I just need to instal it, I'll do that when I have time. The tiger lotus is growing like a weed. I don't know what to do with it. I sort of like how tall it is, but it is blocking out light. I think I might tro to twist it around the wood and spread it out a bit, let me know what you think. I also think I need more plants in the middle, I'm going to see how the pennywort works out. If it doens't, I might pick up some juncus repens.

If I could change anything about this tank, I'd make it easier to photograph


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

more changes, so another quick update. I moved the lotus to the back, and the crypts that were behind it to the front. I have some fuzz algae that I need to take care of, which means that the crypt retrospirals will get quite the trim  But I'm sure it will bounce back.









close up:


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> Very nice!!!


thanks mike! I set up the metal halite lighting unit just after I took that too, hopefully the extra light will stop the glosso from trying to grow up.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks like its growing in well !! Looks better everytime you update. What wattage MH are you using over the tank ?


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

Jubs said:


> Looks like its growing in well !! Looks better everytime you update. What wattage MH are you using over the tank ?


I bought a 223w system, however, they were out of 175w bulbs, so it is using a 150w bulb, making 198ws in total.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Lauren great progress. It does look better with every update. I'm not sure if I'm a huge fan of the lotus since it does draw one's attention upwards into nothingness. But with the closeup shot in Post #11 it looks great, so it must just be a perception thing for me. The glosso upfront might become a mess quickly since it grows rapidly, and it doesn't look like there's a bunch of space up front. Don't get me wrong, I think it looks fantastic though. Keep it up!

-John N.


----------



## lljdma06 (Sep 11, 2005)

The tank looks great! I wish I had this as a guide when I had a 45g hex. That tank was murder to plant, maintain, and photograph. I think I did a happy dance when I finally got rid of it!

Your middle and foreground is especially pretty. I like the combination of the crypts with the grass. It looks very lush. 

I really don't have anything critically to say at this point, not that I'm particularly qualified to judge, really. I'm still waiting for it to grow in a bit more. The lotus is the only potential aquascaping problem I can see right now, but I'm not personally bothered by it. I'm curious as to how you handle it too, since I also have a rapidly growing lotus. Is your tank open-top? I was wondering incase you ever thought about letting a stalk grow in order to get a flower.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow! Speak about inspirational! With living art like this to look at, I am definitely going to go back and 'relearn' some things about the plants in your tank. It just looks great!

Jimbo205


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice but am afraid the lotus is getting a bit too big... I had the same problem so I heavily trimmed mine back to just 2 growing leaves


----------

